# Price of Brisket



## vision (Aug 24, 2011)

What are you paying for brisket? I've found two places that carry packers and they are $3.40 and $4/lb. Kinda thought it would be cheaper than that.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 24, 2011)

Price of brisket has gone up here in the last 5 years from $1.25 to $3.25 for a 12-16 # packer......I think more folks are smokin' briskets and that drives up the price. Demand u-know. TV smoking comps and local competitions that coupled with folks eatin' at home and doin' Q could have a lot to do with the price raise.......I remember when tri-tip was a really cheap cut of meat and then it bacame the choice of back yard Qers.


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 24, 2011)

Seems about twice what I am paying, but, it also depends what grade meat it is. All I can get around here is select, happen to know what grade meat it was?? if its Choice grade it might effect the price that much , not sure how much difference Choice is then Select grade


----------



## flutterbye1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The price here is very high as well I looked at one the other day and for a nice size one I was looking at $32.00, which we use to be able to find em on sale around the holidays for .99cents... makes it hard to smoke with the prices that high


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2011)

Probably can give SMF some of the blame!!!

A lot of good looking Smoked Briskets have hit the Internet from this Smokers Haven, including some awesome Burnt ends!!!

Supply & Demand !!!

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Aug 24, 2011)

Beef prices always go up in summertime...wholesalers know it's grilling time & take the extra margin. We just got in 2 large briskets at work from the food supplier & they were 2 bucks a pound. Costco's is a little higher than most but it's a 'choice' grade & decent quality so, to me, worth the extra. Prices should drop some as we ease into Fall but will go up again around Christmas as folks do a lot of prime rib for New Years. Pork is up as well....butts used to be .99 a pound, now a good deal is 1.50 or so.


----------



## coryb (Aug 24, 2011)

I can usually pick up a full packer at WalMart for $2.18 - $2.69 /lb.  They're not the best cut of meat, but I've never seen one that i'd label as 'bad'.  Last weekend i got a membership at Sam's Club after checking out the meat there.  The whole packers are the same price, but stamped 'choice' quality and are visibly a better cut than what i've gotten at WalMart previously.  I'll be picking up q 12 pounder or so tonight along with a large pork butt for an overnight smoke i'm doing for my father in law's 60th birthday party this weekend.


----------



## rcfire77 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just checked prices of pork butt around me in central NJ. From Costco it was $1.98/lb. but I had to buy two butts for a package weight of about 15 pounds. From the local Amish market, where it is cut fresh, it was $3.19/lb but I could but just one butt that averaged  6 to 8 pounds. I also went to our local Stop & Shop supermarket and they had them for $2.19/lb., again I could buy just one (it was about 6 pounds). It is just me and the wife at home so I don't want to have to buy two and freeze one of them. I don't know how badly using frozen butt would affect the finished product vs fresh. 

As for the brisket I haven't been able to get a price for that as of yet. They can order them for me at the Amish market and the price will vary week to week, and at Costco the butcher told me he had them but was they are kept in the back and not out on display. He did not know the price and was too busy to check unless I was buying one...that was nice of him.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2011)

If you have access to a Sam's or Costco, their prices & quality are very good.


----------



## happy2meatu (Aug 24, 2011)

Here in the Willamette Valley of Oregon, we have "United Grocers" or "Cash and Carry"... Basically a restaurant supply that also sells to the public.  Last week my local one had Briskets $2.28/lb for Select, and $2.18/lb for Choice.  The Choice ones were quite large, which I am sure is partly why they were priced so well.  

They also had good prices on Pork, I picked up a boneless shoulder butt 2 pack for $1.62/lb, which weighed in at 16.5 pounds.  I did pulled pork with it at a weekend youth campout, and it turned out great... pleased  with the quality of the meat.

If any of you have these stores I would definitely give them a try.  I also get my charcoal there, 40 lb bags of Lazarri Mesquite hardwood lump for $13.95.


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2011)

Smart and Final is a good place also.


----------



## vision (Aug 24, 2011)

The Costco I usually go to says they can only get flats in. What's up with that?


----------



## chadinclw (Aug 24, 2011)

Price will vary regionally and even within markets. Around here I can get whole packers at WalMart Supercenter, GFS, and some Sam's, bu my regular Sam's only carries flats due to demand. Once in a long while they have small 10-12# packers. The flats are 7-9# and of good quality so for home use it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## garyinmd (Aug 25, 2011)

Vision, I go to the Costco by Columbia and they also only have the flats.  I have found packers at Wegman's in Sparks although they were $3.99 awhile back.


----------



## vision (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Gary, there's a butcher in Catonsville that sells them and I'm looking into local restaurant supply houses. Wegman's is my only connection for prime beef.


----------



## garyinmd (Aug 25, 2011)

Vision, are you talking about JW Treuth's.  I went there once and bought some ribs and if I remember the store/counter area is not very large.  They were busy so I never had a change to talk to them about ordering before hand then picking up later.  They have a good size display case but two of the coolers that were in the meat counter section the meat was frozen, not sure if you care about fresh or not.  I will bookmark this post and let you know if I find anything better.

http://www.jwtreuth.com/

Good luck with the storm coming this way.


----------



## vision (Aug 25, 2011)

I am talking about JW Treuth.

Am looking at the hurricane track now, it's moving closer to land dammit. A few tracks have it over Baltimore. Sunday will be a mess.


----------



## roller (Aug 25, 2011)

Sam`s Club and Walmart here has a packer for 1.99lb  normal price and a nice trimmed up Select flat for 3.66lb . If you want one already in the rub then its going to be close to 5.00lb...I have started just buying the packers because when I finish them they all taste the same...GOOD !


----------



## garyinmd (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Roller, will have to check at Walmart, we belong to Costco here and really don't need another membership club.  I agree, when done all is good,

Vision, yea the weather does not look good.  I see your offline now but there is another thread talking about the impending mess.  The misses and I have to drive to Richmond tomorrow and back to Columbia on Sunday, could be interesting.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...time-to-see-about-getting-in-land#post_682542

All take care.


----------



## bamatmac (Aug 26, 2011)

Just ran by Publix here in the Atlanta area...was marked at $5.99/lb.  I headed over to Costco where it was $5.29/lb (trimmed).  I asked if they had any whole ones in the back (untrimmed) and he came out with 2-3 beauties...especially since they were $3.69/lb!  I grabbed an 8 pounder and will put it on the MES tonight


----------



## siletzspey (Aug 27, 2011)

happy2meatu said:


> Here in the Willamette Valley of Oregon, we have "United Grocers" or "Cash and Carry"...



THANKS for the post. I live in the Willamette Valley too, and am amazed how many stores don't carry whole packer briskets, and say when they did they ended up throwing most of it out. A Safeway in Corvallis gets a small supply of select briskets.

--SiletzSpey


----------



## eman (Aug 27, 2011)

Choice packers at albertsons here today. $1.98 lb


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 28, 2011)

I was at Sams Club last night checking prices and Grade of meat. I found All their beef was "Choice" grade ( much better then around my house) And it ALL was Angus. Even the Briskets, And a 10# was 30,00 . will have to bring the cooler back and stock up soon...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

We get almost all our meat from Sam's.

It's a 1 hour drive each way, so when we go we stock the freezer up.

The price & quality is so much better than anything locally.

We just heard that they are going to build a Sam's in Sebring. It will be about 2 miles from our house.

Talk about being in hoggie heaven!!

Can't wait!

Al


----------



## happy2meatu (Aug 29, 2011)

Just a tip, for those on the west coast with access to Cash and Carry stores (www.smartfoodservice.com), they are running a special right now through 9/11/11 on Brisket of $1.88/lb...!!!  Thats right, $1.88... I couldn't believe it myself, less than 2 bucks!!  They are 10lb average, and grade is USDA Select.


----------



## catzcradle (Aug 30, 2011)

The smart and finals in So Cal have been running Select grade briskets for $2.19lb.  A month and a half ago, they had Choice grade for 2.99 lb.

Wish I had picked up more of the choices.  The butcher I sometimes use have choice for $4.19/lb

This is all for packers ranging between 11-14 lbs


----------



## siletzspey (Aug 30, 2011)

happy2meatu said:


> Just a tip, for those on the west coast with access to Cash and Carry stores (www.smartfoodservice.com), they are running a special right now through 9/11/11 on Brisket of $1.88/lb...!!!


I just scored 2 choice packers. If the Eugene Oregon store is typical, they had many dozens of select and choice packers, and dozens of choice Angus packers. Sorta overwhelming. They also had bulk uncooked "wing drummettes", which will go on the smoker this weekend. My wife fears family weight-gain issues coming up.

-SiletzSpey


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> We get almost all our meat from Sam's.
> 
> It's a 1 hour drive each way, so when we go we stock the freezer up.
> 
> ...


Thats how it is with me also Al, we have a hour drive both ways to get to Sams. And I didnt have the cooler with me when I found the meat. They also have a MES 40 inch for 299.00  Anyone wanna donate to a needy cause???...lol


----------



## chadinclw (Aug 31, 2011)

Terry Colwell said:


> Thats how it is with me also Al, we have a hour drive both ways to get to Sams. And I didnt have the cooler with me when I found the meat. They also have a MES 40 inch for 299.00  Anyone wanna donate to a needy cause???...lol


I've been known to buy a cooler when an "emergency" arises! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  That's why I have 2-120qt, 2-70qt, 2-50qt, 1-20qt, and multiple six-pack and 12-pack coolers!


----------



## oldarmy1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Due to the drought, feed prices skyrocketed and this forced prices higher.  Expect for trends to go even higher through 2015 into 2016.  $6-7/lb won't be a surprise.  If you have the freezer space then buy as much as you can now.


----------



## mtime7 (Mar 1, 2015)

I was talking to a cattle producer a few weeks ago (raises certified angus) he told me that right now most people are trying to build up there heards, they were selling only steers and hefers  that were no longer producing, I would think high prices will be around for quite a while.


----------



## bigred77 (Mar 1, 2015)

I grabbed a packer for $3.18/lb yesterday

sucks that I thought that was a good price when brisket was $0.99/lb in the last 5 or 6 years


----------



## mromj (Apr 3, 2015)

I got 3 Choice packers today from JW Treuth's in Catonsville, MD for $5.99/lb.  I guess I started smoking too late in life because I when that total price hit me I was wishing for the $0.99/lb days!


----------



## max8950 (Apr 3, 2015)

Prime Packer at Costco $3.98 per pound. Thank god I live in Texas. 













056.JPG



__ max8950
__ Apr 3, 2015


















061.JPG



__ max8950
__ Apr 3, 2015


----------



## mtime7 (Apr 3, 2015)

Max, do you guys have HEB in your area? I noticed they usually have prime packers for $3.99lb. I got lucky at the Fort Sam Commissary about a month ago, they had choice packers for 1.79lb, I got 3


----------



## humdinger (Apr 3, 2015)

Oldarmy1 said:


> Due to the drought, feed prices skyrocketed and this forced prices higher.  Expect for trends to go even higher through 2015 into 2016.  $6-7/lb won't be a surprise.  If you have the freezer space then buy as much as you can now.


Yeah I remember reading how after they slashed the herds in late summer/fall of 2013 due ot high feed costs, that it would take 18-24 months to build them back up again. I finally have brisket figured out on my smoker and love it so I just check prices whenever I'm in Walmart or Gordon Foods (MI based restarant supplier) and bite the bullet when I find a good one.

Believe it or not , smoked chuck roasts are a nice beef substitute in a pinch. I like em....


----------



## silvertrigger (Apr 4, 2015)

Bought a 10# Choice packer at Kroger for 3.99/lb. here in Arkansas.


----------



## mromj (Apr 13, 2015)

I joined my local Costco hoping to find a good price on brisket.  Unfortunately all they carry are trimmed flats and those were $8 something a pound... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess it's going to be trips out to JW Trueths from now on whenever I want/need to do briskets.


----------



## chewmeister (Apr 13, 2015)

MrOMJ said:


> I joined my local Costco hoping to find a good price on brisket.  Unfortunately all they carry are trimmed flats and those were $8 something a pound...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price of beef in this part of the country is nuts right now.


----------

